# Vibes please  :(



## ILuvCowparsely (18 June 2015)

Most know how many loved ones My friend and  I have lot in the past 2 years
 my cat - my mare of a life time- my dog-  my father  and 2 weeks ago I lost my donkey.  Well now after loosing weight my lovely cat Mitch is at the vets and they called to say intestinal tumour and will be operated on round about now. 

 I hope to god I don't get a call before 12 as this would mean they found it to evasive, and I said in that case steroids for a few months to have his final months happy and loved and spoilt.


 if I don't get a call they got it out and still mean steroids but it may give him longer.  

My friend and livery lost a cat - then a dog then the day after my don't was pts 2 weeks ago her beloved Tabitha cat  died in her arms, now yesterday I got a message that tabitha's brother was pts due to abscess took over his jaw.   So that is 4 animals in the 2 years I have known them.



 This run has to end we can't loose anymore


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 June 2015)

Oh HGA I really hope that the op goes well. 

Lots and lots of good luck vibes to Mitch.


----------



## _GG_ (18 June 2015)

Sending all the vibes I have for you xxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 June 2015)

It is not good news, he has two lumps in the intestines a little way apart so vet suggested not surgery as it is a 1 hr surgery under anesthetic  and seeing his blood pressure is low he is worried we might loose him.  So they will take a biopsy and start steroids on Monday.


----------



## _GG_ (18 June 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			It is not good news, he has two lumps in the intestines a little way apart so vet suggested not surgery as it is a 1 hr surgery under anesthetic  and seeing his blood pressure is low he is worried we might loose him.  So they will take a biopsy and start steroids on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

You're getting him home and you have a plan from your vets....there is hope. Big hugs xxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 June 2015)

_GG_ said:



			You're getting him home and you have a plan from your vets....there is hope. Big hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

vet is not hopeful says at most 5 months


----------



## Shady (18 June 2015)

oh god HGA, my heart really does go out to you, i am so sorry the news was not good, i am not going to say more , you are an experienced cat owner ,as am i, so you know the score, cherish the time you have, i really am so sorry. xxxx


----------



## timbobs (18 June 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. I hope he is comfortable and you can enjoy your time with him xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 June 2015)

I can't think of what to say really.  It must be so difficult for you.  

Sending massive hugs to you both.


----------



## texas (19 June 2015)

My mum's cat was diagnosed with likely bowel cancer a couple of months ago.  We opted not to go the surgical route.  She has been on steroids since then, and although it has taken a while to find the right dose, is doing well now, eating well (steroid side effect I think), looking brighter etc.  When it gets to the point of them not keeping her happy anymore, we will let her go.  The vet has no idea how long she has, but we take each day as a bonus.  Sending vibes.


----------

